# newbie help needed



## sheiky (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi just found out my grandfather was on steam fishing vessels as an engineer.
i have a birth certificate which is for 1922,he lived in Great yarmouth but cannot read the name of the vessel.it looks as if it starts with IS


----------

